# Samick Phantom



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Samick make some very nice bows - and when you consider what they sell for.....they are a real bargains.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Great looking bow - sure beats a new tie!


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

centershot said:


> Great looking bow - sure beats a new tie!


Yep, Santa spoiled me.


----------



## Wayko (Dec 22, 2011)

Been enjoying mine, with 35# & 45# limbs. It has seen a lot of use with no problems.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Cool review. Congrats on the new bow.

When I purchased the 15" Recon I now have, I was also considering Samick's Nighthawk for the lightest, smallest, bush, backpacking bow I could find. I imagine that the dual pin system would be quieter than the ILF system. Perfect for a true hunting bow.

The 62" Phantom may be better than a 60" bow for someone with a longer draw.


----------

